# كتالوجات شركة بترا



## ahmadjet (29 أكتوبر 2010)

االخوة الاكارم

يسرني ان ااقدم لكم وفي موضوع مستقل كتالوجات 
شركة بترا الاردنية للتكييف
وسيكون جميلا توفير كتالوجات الشركات الاخرى لغايات المقارنة:81:

ستبدا الاضافة للملفات قريبا جدا

ودمتم


----------



## ahmadjet (29 أكتوبر 2010)

*تشيلربترا r22*

تحية طيبة
ها هو الملف الاول
وهو للتشيلر 
الذي يعمل على غاز ال R22

http://ifile.it/2pejx35/Petra APS r22.pdf

نرجو للجميع الفائدة
ودمتم


----------



## ahmadjet (29 أكتوبر 2010)

*تشيلر بترا للغاز R134a*

السلام عليكم من جديد

الآن الملف الثاني
وهو ل تشيلر يعمل على ال R134a
على هذا الرابط

http://ifile.it/vc7tnl8/APSa.pdf

يرجى الافادة بكل ملاحظة لتعم الفائدة للجميع

ودمتم


----------



## ahmadjet (30 أكتوبر 2010)

*اين الشباب؟*

الاخوة المهندسين الاكارم
اين انتم؟
وكما اتفقنا...
المواضيع تطرح لكي تناقش
وتدعم او تصحح
وكلا الامرين خير

ودمتم


----------



## خادم محمد (30 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 

أشكرك


----------



## Abdel-Naser (30 أكتوبر 2010)

اشكرك اخي ولكن هل من الممكن تنزيل الكتالوجات على رابط اخر؟ وشكرا


----------



## ahmadjet (30 أكتوبر 2010)

الاخ عبد الناصر
هل هناك مشكلة في الملف؟


----------



## ahmadjet (30 أكتوبر 2010)

*التسيلر المنزلي*

اساتذتي الافاضل وزملائي الاعزاء
تفضلوا كتالوج التشيل المنزلي من بترا

http://ifile.it/z08xc7p/rwc r22.pdf

برجاء التعليق والمشاركة لنصل للتطوير العربي الحقيقي
القائم على مهنسينا الاكفاء

ودمتم:20:


----------



## ahmadjet (6 نوفمبر 2010)

*Air handling units from petra*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اعزائي المهندسين
نعود اليكم بعد انقطاع صغير نسبيا
بكتالوج ال air handling units
من شركة بترا
ولقدرة الى 40,000 CFM

http://ifile.it/k13igwy/PAH .pdf

ودمتم


----------



## mohamed mech (6 نوفمبر 2010)

هل فى وحدات مناولة فى بترا 80000 cfm
200 طن تبريد
المشروع فى طور التصميم 

للعلم فقط
و جزاك الله خيرا على المجهود الفردى المميز
و انا متابع ليك منذ البداية


----------



## mohamed mech (6 نوفمبر 2010)

ماهى الشهادات الى حصلت عليها منتجات شركة بترا
و ما هى مميزات و اختلافات منتجات شركة بترا عن غيرها


----------



## تامربهجت (6 نوفمبر 2010)

*موضوع ممتاز
ومنتظرين باقى الكتالوجات

*


----------



## ahmadjet (7 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
تحية طيبة وشكرا للمرور والاهتمام للمهندس mohammad mech والمهندس تامر بهجت
وكل الاخوة الذين قاموا بتنزيل الملفات بكثافة
بخصوص الحد الاقصى لوحدات مناولة الهواء فهو لغاية 150,000 CFM اي 375 طن
وخصوص الشهادات التي تملكها بترا فهي كثيرة وساشرحها في الرد التالي بعد قليل تفاديا لاطالة النص

ودمتم


----------



## ahmadjet (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*PETRA Certificates*

انواع الشهادات التي تحوزها بترا هي كالتالي​​1-ضبط الجودة في الادارة​ISO 9001:2000​2-ضبط الجودة بخصوص مراعاة البيئة عندالتصنيع​ISO 14001:2004​3-ضبط الجودة بخصوص متطلبات السلامة -متطلب اساسي للتصدير للولايات المتحدة الامريكية وكندا-​UL listed (underwriters laboratories))
ETL listed (Intertek Testing Services).​4-ضبط الجودة بخصوص الدقة في المعلومات المتاحة في الكتالوجات بدقة 95% - السوق يسمح لغاية65% في حالات عديدة - ولمن ليس بترا​ARI STANDARD 440 -room fan coil unik-
ARI STANDARD 430 -central station airhandler-
ARI STANDARD 550/590 -air cooled chiller-
ARI STANDARD 410 -performance certificate-
ARI STANDARD 340/360 -perfprmance certificate-.​5-ضبط الجودة بخصوص متطلبات تسجيل المنتجات التجارية والصناعية لغايات التصدير لاوروبا​EMC Certification
CE Mark​6-مصانع القائمة الذهبية الاردنية​Golden List Program​ملاحظة :​ARI,UL,ETL, are from american organisations
EMC & CE are europian organisations​ودمتم:14:​


----------



## ahmadjet (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*Petra Comfort Maker*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

والان جاء دور ال comfort maker
من شركة يترا..
تجدونه على الرابط التالي
http://ifile.it/5alh2ge/CM.pdf

هذا ويسرني كل تعليق وانتقاد ودعم
وهذا كله ما يدفعنا للامام

ودمتم:56:


----------



## ahmadjet (9 نوفمبر 2010)

*Fan Coil Unit - RAC model*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اليوم الدور على اضافة كتالوج ال fan coil unit
وهذه الموديل في بترا اسمه RAC 
ويعمل مع ال low static
وهو من 200 الى 1200CFM
http://ifile.it/rondw27/RAC .pdf
ودمتم


----------



## shpm (16 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور


----------



## ahmadjet (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*Petra fan coil unit - dc- low water flow rate*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كل عام وانتم بخير اعزائي المهندسين

بعد انقطاع نعود لنكمل كتالوجات شركة بترا للتكييف
واليوم عندنا fan coil unit
من الموديل DC وهو خاص ب 
LOW FLOW RATE CHILLED - WATER MEDIUM STATIC

وتجدون الملف على الرابط التالي
http://ifile.it/rk2o96v/DC.pdf

يسعدني التنزيل الكثيف للملفات
ويسعدني اكثر المناقشة والاقتراحات

وشكرا


----------



## ahmadjet (20 نوفمبر 2010)

اين الشباب المهتمين بالمنتجات العربية؟


----------



## islamalrajabi (20 نوفمبر 2010)

ما هي شركة بترا؟
واين مصانعها؟


----------



## ahmadjet (20 نوفمبر 2010)

شركة بترا هي شركة اردنية
ومصانعها في الاردن وقريبا جدا في السعودية
لتفاصيل اضافية يرجى الرجوع الى 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t227574.html
وشكرا


----------



## محمود تكيف (20 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
انا اعمل بفندق سياحى بمصر فى شرم الشيخ واعمل على صيانة شلرات بترا فهيا جيده وسهلة الصيانه ولاكن يوجد بيه شىء بسيط وهو الكباس مقفول كوبلاند بمعنى لو حدث به اى عطل لايصلح بعد ذالك ويتم تغيره واحب هذه الشركه جدا ولها الاحترام والتقدير


----------



## ahmadjet (21 نوفمبر 2010)

*شهادة نعتز بها*



محمود تكيف قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> انا اعمل بفندق سياحى بمصر فى شرم الشيخ واعمل على صيانة شلرات بترا فهيا جيده وسهلة الصيانه ولاكن يوجد بيه شىء بسيط وهو الكباس مقفول كوبلاند بمعنى لو حدث به اى عطل لايصلح بعد ذالك ويتم تغيره واحب هذه الشركه جدا ولها الاحترام والتقدير


 

الاخ محمود تكييف، صباح الخير
شكرا جزيلا لشهادتك الغالية
بخصوص الكمبرسر كما تعلم يا سيدي هناك نوعين
الاول مقفل (hermatic) والآخر مفتوح (semi hermatic)
وهذا يعود لاختيار العميل..
والمفتوح اغلى بالسعر..
فليس هو الاساسي وانما optional
تحياتي:56:


----------



## ahmadjet (21 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
عدنا والآن مع كتالوجات ال PACKAGED UNITS (R22) من بترا للتكييف
تجدونها على الرابط التالي
http://ifile.it/dyx2tiq/PPH.pdf
ولكم جزيل الشكر
وغزير الفائدة...ان شاء الله


----------



## ahmadjet (22 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم مجددا
والان جاء دور اضافة الباكيج من النوع الذي يستخدم R407c
http://ifile.it/jxng2cl/pph pphc.pdf
ودمتم


----------



## ahmadjet (24 نوفمبر 2010)

*كتالوج الباكيج R134a من بترا*

السلام عليكم
الدور اليوم على اضافة وحدات الباكيج العاملة على الفريون R134a
تجدونها على الرابط التالي
http://ifile.it/pnrokus/ppha 134a.pdf
ودمتم سالمين:84:


----------



## ahmadjet (25 نوفمبر 2010)

اين الاخوة المهتمين؟


----------



## ahmadjet (26 نوفمبر 2010)

*وحدات غرف الكمبيوتر من بترا*

السلام عليكم

جاء اليوم الدور على كتالوج مكيفات غرف الكمبيوترات

بالمناسبة الوحدة equal liebhert

تجدونها على الرابط التالي
http://ifile.it/qezhuyl

مع التمنيات للجميع بالتوفيق
ودمتم


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (26 نوفمبر 2010)

بم الله ماشاء الله والله أنا حبيت بترا .


----------



## Eng\Ashraf (26 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohamed mech (26 نوفمبر 2010)

هل توجد وحدات لاستعادة الطاقة بنظام run around coil
فى بترا
و هل يوجد برنامج لحساب كميات المياه و باقى البيانات لهذه الوحدات


----------



## ahmadjet (27 نوفمبر 2010)

سليمان سعد الدين قال:


> بم الله ماشاء الله والله أنا حبيت بترا .


 

السلام عليكم

عزيزي المهندس سليمان سعد الدين

انا سعيد جدا بمرورك الكريم

واعتز بثقتك بنا

ودمتم:84:


----------



## ahmadjet (27 نوفمبر 2010)

mohamed mech قال:


> هل توجد وحدات لاستعادة الطاقة بنظام run around coil
> فى بترا
> و هل يوجد برنامج لحساب كميات المياه و باقى البيانات لهذه الوحدات


 
السلام عليكم

عزيزي المهندس mohamed mech

الوحدات موجودة طبعا في قائمة الاختيارات التي يمكن اضافتها على وحدات بترا
تجد شرحا عنها في كتالوج PAH الموجود في نفس الموضوع
والبرامج موجودة ايضا

وشكرا لمروركم الغالي
وبانتظار اي استفسار اي خدمة

ودمتم سالمين


----------



## ahmadjet (28 نوفمبر 2010)

*Free Standing Split Unit - R134a*

السلام عليكم

الان الدور على وحدات التكييف المفصولة العمودية
والتي تتميز بترا بانها من الشركات القليلة التي تصنع هذه الوحدات
بحيث تستخدم الفريون R-134a:15:

Free Standing Split Unit - R134a

تجدونها على الرابط التالي
http://ifile.it/slh3pq1/free standing-134a.pdf

ودمتم


----------



## ahmadjet (28 ديسمبر 2010)

هل من مشارك؟
ولو حتى تعليق!


----------



## ahmadjet (8 أبريل 2011)

قريبا كتالوجات جميع الوحدات
باستخدام الفريونات 407c و 410a
لمن يرغب يراسلني وابعثها له
ودمتم


----------



## faissal djouambi (9 أبريل 2011)

بــــــــــــارك الله فيــــــــــــــــــــــــك


----------



## ahmadjet (22 أبريل 2011)

faissal djouambi قال:


> بــــــــــــارك الله فيــــــــــــــــــــــــك


 

وبارك الله بك ايضا
ونفعك ونفع بك


----------



## mensh2007 (4 يونيو 2011)

اريد كتالوج شركة بترا موديل PSC 70 وكذلك وحدات split uint موديل DSP 550 , DSP 470 , DSP 200


----------



## goor20 (4 يونيو 2011)

tnx


----------



## Abu David (22 ديسمبر 2011)

ahmadjet قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اليوم الدور على اضافة كتالوج ال fan coil unit
> وهذه الموديل في بترا اسمه rac
> ويعمل مع ال low static
> ...


 

أخوي الملف غير متوفر , يا ريت ترفعو مرة ثانية وشكرن على مجهودك وشركة بترا غنية عن التعريف


----------



## Abu David (22 ديسمبر 2011)

ahmadjet قال:


> شركة بترا هي شركة اردنية
> ومصانعها في الاردن وقريبا جدا في السعودية
> لتفاصيل اضافية يرجى الرجوع الى
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t227574.html
> وشكرا


 

أخوي كأني سمعت انو في مصنع جديد لشكرة بترا سيتم العمل به بالسعودية يا ريت اذا عندك معلومات عن هالخبر تفيدني وتعطيني تفاصيل أكثر


----------



## Abu David (22 ديسمبر 2011)

ahmadjet قال:


> قريبا كتالوجات جميع الوحدات
> باستخدام الفريونات 407c و 410a
> لمن يرغب يراسلني وابعثها له
> ودمتم


 

يا ريت لو ترفعلنا اياهم ولا تبخل بأي شيء تملكه بخص شركة بترا , شاكرين لجهودك أخوي


----------



## محمد العطفي (22 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## alibashager (18 يناير 2012)

يمكن اضافة جميع كاتلوجات بيترا من الوكيل مع العلم بانها توجد عندي


----------



## ahmadjet (30 أبريل 2013)

*مصنع بترا السعودية*

شرا جزيلا للسادة الكرام من تفضل بالسؤال وبالمرورمصنع بترا السعودية في منطقة رابغ 100 كم شمال جدة يعمل منذ عدة اشهريسرنا ان يرتب مشرفوا المنتدى لزيارتنا بالقريب العاجل


----------



## بهاء اللامي (18 مايو 2013)

_*مشكوووووووووووووووور اخوي وما قصرت *_


----------

